# Sears spyder muscle bike (Tedd Williams) 3 spd?



## tomangie89 (Feb 10, 2011)

This bike was given to me. I have never seen or even been able to find anything about a 3 spd bike from sears in the spyder lineup. The serial numbers are 507476880/C72143 there is also a number on the frame where the steering wheel mounts that number is HC1009827 (not sure what that number is for) If anyone knows anything abou this bike I would love to hear abou tit. Thanks.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 12, 2011)

Sears never built their own bikes, they contracted other companies to rebadge them (much like on cars. This is called "BADGE ENGINEEERING". This particular bike was built by Huffy.

The first set of numbers:

507: Sold by Sears
476880: Catalog number. Find some Sears satalogs of this era and you should get a match.
C72143: Unknown

Second set of numbers:

HC: Huffy Corporation
1009827: Date/build code, etc. These later numbers are a bit more difficult to diciffer. Even for me.


----------

